# how much plow can a 99 f250 7.3 handle?



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

I have to replace my plow truck and I'm looking at a 99 F250 with the 7.3. I'd like to put a V blade on it. How big can I go and what modifications if any should I do to the front suspension? This truck already has after market air bags in the back.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

We run a 1999 and a 2000 F-250 7.3 Ext Cab, short bed models both with 8'6" Hiniker V-Plows. The only mods we have ever done was Timbren load boosters in the front of them no problems and they plow great


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

got a 02 f-250 7.3l with an xtreme vee 8.5ft, wishing i woulda gone with 9.5ft, could easily handle it. i have tuff country leveling kit on the front, and readylift 5" rear blocks


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I think it will handle just about any plow you put on it. X-Code springs in the front should be mandatory.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

i just checked my sticker in the door jamb, says front is 5200, is that the biggest on the f-250?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

bigbadbrad;1209992 said:


> i just checked my sticker in the door jamb, says front is 5200, is that the biggest on the f-250?


For our generation of trucks, yes. 05+ got more front axle capacity.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

I run X code springs with a xtra leaf on my 99 F250 and i have run a Blizzard 8611lp on it for a couple of seasons. I run a Boss 9' now for 2 seasons without any issuse.


----------



## sd_truck_tech (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey Shoreline,

We got a ton of guys that come in the shop with those exact trucks and the only thing we normally add for them is a timbren kit. This 99 F250 Timbren Kit should work perfectly for you and allow you to use any plow (within reason) without sagging or squatting in the front.

What plow model were you looking to use?


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey bigbadbrad, I have the same truck and am looking at a 8'-6" Extreme V, I would like the 9'-6" but cannot afford that much, I found a sweet deal on a new one, end of the season kind of deal. Would you suggest buying this one or wait till fall and buy the 9'-6" I just do a few residential and couple commercial lots in town.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

super wet heavy snow?? 8 foot max.
nice light fluffy snow? 11 foot with no problem.
it all depends on what you are going to be pushing.


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I ordered the 8'-6" today, the more I looked around on the net that seemed to be the most popular size V plow on these trucks.


----------



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

I found a used but good shape Boss 8'2 power V. Nice plow.


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

tysonmatc2;1227842 said:


> Hey bigbadbrad, I have the same truck and am looking at a 8'-6" Extreme V, I would like the 9'-6" but cannot afford that much, I found a sweet deal on a new one, end of the season kind of deal. Would you suggest buying this one or wait till fall and buy the 9'-6" I just do a few residential and couple commercial lots in town.


it works good and everything, but if I would have to do it again i would get the 9.5' in stainless instead, the truck will handle it really good but in scoop or vee you just cover the tires with the 8.5' but you can always buy the wings if you need more, but i just plow my own driveway, so if you are working it you might want the bigger one, but i seen you all ready odered so it's too late now


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

If I can pick up a couple more accounts next year I will buy the wings. I would like to get 2 or 3 more commercial accounts in town.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

*7.3L Diesel*

This is a pic of my '00 F350 7.3L Diesel with a 9' Western on it. This engine and truck combo pushed snow like there was no tomorrow.

My buddy had a '99 F250 with an 8' Western and had wished he had gone with a lager blade.

They are tough trucks!

Enjoy your new setup!


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I was just talking to a guy about the trip design on the plow like I ordered and he said he had problems with the black tripping on the bottom, he said he would plow a gravel driveway and the gravel would get caught in the crack and the blade would not trip back up all the way so there for would not push snow? Anyone ever have this problem?


----------



## bigbadbrad (Mar 1, 2009)

nope springs are pretty strong usually can brake something in between hinge


----------



## tysonmatc2 (Jan 25, 2011)

I guess I forgot to mention his was a Boss too. Maybe the designs are different. He was trying to talk me into canceling my order this weekend and ordering a Boss V-XT. I am going to stick with the Fisher.


----------

